# can 물통 be a kind of 젓갈?



## moondeer

I have a text that lists a bunch of different kinds of 젓갈, and in that list is 물통. I know 물통 typically means a water container, so I'm wondering if my text has a typo in it. It's a text from 1827, though, so maybe 물통 has an archaic meaning. I couldn't find it in Naver or in a google search.

Here's the sentence: "_임원십육지_에 소개된 젓갈은 새우, 오징어, 굴, *물통*, 가리맛조개, 대합, 바지락, 열어, 어란, 기타 잡장 등으로 조선 시대에는 젓갈류의 종류가 많아젔고...."

I believe I found all the other words except 물통: 
Jeotgal (fermented, pickled seafood paste) types newly introduced in _Imwon simnyukji_ point to a significant increase in jeotgal dishes during the Joseon dynasty, including shrimp, squid, oyster, *물통*, razor clam, giant clam, short-necked clam, _yeoleo_ (a fish in the anchovy family), roe, and more.


----------



## pcy0308

It is possible the word is referring to a "물메기" which is nicknamed "*물퉁*뱅이", "물텀벙이", though it should be noted that "물퉁뱅이", thanks to its somewhat unflattering appearance, was just set free rather than being prepared or used for later consumption.

Another possibility would be a "물퉁돔" or blubberlip snapper, according to Naver dictionary. Then again, these are just wild guesses, not an educated one at that.  Your guess is as good as mine with this one. Let's wait and see if other forum members can contribute. Hope this helps.


----------



## moondeer

Thanks for taking a stab at it! I may have to ask the author.


----------



## pcy0308

Sure thing. Let me know how it goes.


----------

